# **Casting for OAPs Behaving Badly***



## barcroft

***CASTING FOR BRAND NEW TV SHOW FOR MAJOR TV CHANNEL!!!***

Are you 65 but feel 25? 

Do you feel you can give youngsters a run for their money? 

I am looking for fabulous people in their 60+ years that are fun, lively and are embracing their retirement and golden years. If you are interested or know anyone that would be keen to be involved then please contact me on:

sarah(dot)kelly(at)barcroftproductions.com or call 0207 033 1032 ext 313


----------

